# I come from OutterSpace !



## Noxx (Oct 22, 2007)

Lol:

[img:800:600]http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/8190/21oct2007003wl1.jpg[/img]


----------



## aflacglobal (Oct 22, 2007)

I am your Father Luke. 
:shock: :shock: :shock: 
Use the force ob1


----------



## Never_Evil (Oct 22, 2007)

That is an ultra nice looking mask. Where did you get it and may I ask how much?


----------



## Noxx (Oct 22, 2007)

Lol thanks.
I bought it on eBay a while ago.
It's a full face 3M 6000 series if I remember correctly.
This one cost about 60$ but I had no head harness with it. I had to make my own.
I think everyone should have a respirator if they do not have a fume hood.

Even if I work outside, I wear it when there is a lot of fumes.


----------



## aflacglobal (Oct 22, 2007)

> I think everyone should have a respirator if they do not have a fume hood.
> 
> Even if I work outside, I wear it when there is a lot of fumes.



You are very wise young Jedi. Why take risk that are not necessary if you don't have to. :wink:


----------



## badastro (Oct 22, 2007)

Is that a crack in the mask?


----------



## Noxx (Oct 22, 2007)

No 
It's a reflect of a tree branch :lol:


----------

